# Snow has started falling!!!



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Get pumped for winter this year! Saw snow dusting on the peaks as we headed up to gore yesterday. 

Reading reports predicting another la nina year... keep your fingers crossed!!!

Saw this teaser for "La Nina, the bitch is back"... awesome!
Attack of La Niña Trailer HD on Vimeo


----------



## mcoper8901 (Mar 28, 2011)

hallelujah


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Torrey's Peak had a nice thick blanket on her shoulders yesterday.


----------



## Mizzo (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep, down to 10,000ft this week. Started putting my boat away today, got snowboard out.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Mizzo said:


> Yep, down to 10,000ft this week. Started putting my boat away today, got snowboard out.


Not sure if that's pessimistic or optimistic, but premature in any case.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Time to get the mountain bike out. The leaves haven't even changed yet....we have at least 1.5 months until you can even think of getting turns at the top of the pass....and that is optimistic.


----------



## Mizzo (Jun 29, 2011)

Dave Frank said:


> Not sure if that's pessimistic or optimistic, but premature in any case.


Dave, Trail Ridge road closed tonight due heavy snow.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Snowing at my house this morning!*

I'm so ready for this season!!


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Snow at the tunnel at 0600 today. Still warm (35F or so), but falling snow is good.


----------



## seangar5 (Mar 20, 2008)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> SNIP
> 
> Reading reports predicting another la nina year.



What ? I heard its a El Nino, not La Nina ?
Where did you read these reports, I have to see it with my own ojos !


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

seangar5 said:


> What ? I heard its a El Nino, not La Nina ?
> Where did you read these reports, I have to see it with my own ojos !


La Nina for sure. The main place I check this early in the season is: 

Snowforecast.com - Snow Reports and Ski Weather Forecasts for Colorado, Utah, California, Vermont and the US -

The "long range discussion" for this area says:

Long range forecast / discussion...October 12 to 15

--We see continued mostly sunny and fall-like conditions for a good part of next week, under weak-ish high pressure ridging aloft. Another Gulf of Alaska storm and chance for snow may move in after the 11th/ 12th (we may see a 1 or 2 day delay with this one). This storm looks most likely colder, with single digit and low teen (Fahrenheit, at 10,000ft) air punching into the northwest US. We would expect another shot of snow then by late next week or so. A few day period of warming and mostly sunny weather will likely follow that.

It looks like we will see a La Nina SST pattern this fall/ winter period. The southern Hemisphere was affected by colder and more "snowy" than average weather overall during our summer. We will be talking about what all this means for the upcoming season, and are working on coming up with a good outlook. We will update the long range forecast, and talk about the influence of La Nina on coming patterns this upcoming season as well. CM



.....not exactly super detailed, but if you do a little searching at: 

NOAA - National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration

you will find all the details you want.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Wolf Creek opens this weekend!


----------

